# ¡Cuatro mil aplausos para chlapec!



## Nanon

Cuatro mil... o más . Y otras tantas gracias por tus contribuciones.
¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Tomby

Auguri Chlapec per i tuoi 4.000 posts!
Muitos parabéns, Chlapec, e obrigado pelos seus posts!
¡Felicidades, Chlapec, es un placer leer tus posts!
Otro abrazo,


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns, Chlapec! Apesar de não nos honrar com sua presença no Esp/Português onde tenho certeza seria muito bem-vindo, ficamos todos contentes com suas contribuições.


----------



## Paquita

Con discreción:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=discreción


> *discreción**.*
> (Del lat. _discretĭo, -ōnis_).
> * 1.     * f. Sensatez para formar juicio y tacto para hablar u obrar.
> * 2.     * f. Don de expresarse con agudeza, ingenio y oportunidad.
> * 3.     * f. Reserva, prudencia, circunspección.



... has llegado a 4000... y vas para otros muchos.

Felicidades.

Un beso

Paquita


----------



## Tina.Irun

¡Felicidades chlapec!
_
Sabes encontrar la palabra o expresión adecuadas en cada circunstancia y es un gran placer leerte. _


----------



## swift

No compartimos solamente iniciales sino un gusto especial por las palabras. Hasta hemos hecho poesía juntos.   Me causa mucho placer leerte y poder coincidir contigo en los foros.

Muchas gracias por todos estos aportes, oportunos y juiciosos.

Un abrazo,


JL


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations, Chlapec !

Pour ces 4000 messages destinés à aider les autres et qui arrivent drôlement bien à le faire !

Merci pour les erratas que tu me signales par PM avec toujours un petit mot gentil et taquin. 

Merci pour ces sourires qu'on devine sous les mots. Et pour ta patience, et pour tes recherches, et pour ton soutien, et pour... Et puis zut, tu me crèves à la fin avec cette litanie de bonnes choses à écrire sur toi ! Même pas de défauts à ajouter, ça va pas ça !

Allez, en route pour les 5000, au lieu de me faire bavarder...

Un grand bisou,

Gévy​


----------



## jprr

Bravo chlapec. 


> (Gévy) ... Et pour ta patience, et pour tes recherches ...


Je suis bien d'accord.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Tutto per te: COMPLIMENTI!!!


----------



## chlapec

Muchas gracias a todos. Sois muy buenas personas y muy poco objetivas en cuanto a mi.
Besos. Sigamos jugando.


----------



## Dentellière

Estoy llegando re-tarde, pero no ando mucho por "Celebrations" (Hoy sábado porque no tengo traducciones entonces me meto en WR por puro vicio.

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## Pohana

Pure Io arrivo in ritardo ! Mas vavale tatarde que nununca ! 
I complimenti caro, grazie per i tuoi post cosí intelligenti e simpatici!
Gracias por tus publicaciones siempre certeras, 
y con tan buen sentido del humor ! 

Un abbraccio !
Pohana​


----------



## chlapec

Muchas gracias también a ti, Pohana.
Un abrazo,
JL


----------



## kreiner

Cielos. Y yo faltando al paisanaje. Esto no tiene perdón. Mejor tarde que noche (o como se diga). Muchas felicidades, chlapec.


----------



## Dancinglonely

Un beso muy grande sòlo para ti,Chlapec!!!


chlapec said:


> Muchas gracias a todos. Sois muy buenas personas y muy poco objetivas en cuanto a mi.
> Besos. Sigamos jugando.


----------



## Vanda

Ei, Chlapec, você não tem ideia de como gosto de ter um galego conosco! 
Que venham logo mais 4000! Obrigada pela ajuda que nos dá no nosso fórum!


----------

